# Epic- New Pictures



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He's definitely grown up!










Throw it!



















Love his expression here! :




























Go dog go!



















He jumped up the sea wall and ran in the green for a while



















Then back down the sea wall for more beach play:










And now, time to roll and get the sand off!










That was fun!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

What a great set of pictures!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ohh those were great! What a good looking boy Jenna


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think this poor dog gets enough playtime  He really has grown up into a handsome pup. That last pic is my favorite


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Holy cow... he sure has grown up!!! He's looking like a little man now!!! What a cutie!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!! What great action shots.... I'd love to see that in person.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Even though I see it every day, I never tire of it!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great pictures of a truly gorgeous boy!.
Have you started showing him?.
How is yr golden pup doing?.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Nah, not going to show him. I just don't care/have interest in it any more. We will lure course, though. He tried that and loved it! Francine is all grown up. I can never get good pics of her, but I don't often take the camera to the beach (got a new one and don't want to ruin it with salt water and sand. Made an exception for these Epic ones which were all the same day) but I might give it a go today).


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

GREAT pictures!! They literally made me happy just from looking at them! lol


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a great looking dog! He sure looks like he had fun.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to see new pictures of Epic. He looks like he had an absolute blast at the beach. Great to see you find the time to post again Jenna.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, what a sweetie! Very pretty boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Epic is just gorgeous. That last picture of him is a real framer. It is hard to believe he is all grown up into that handsome boy. I have met these boys in person and they are just sweeties. I would love to have one.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Love the joy in the pounce/play bow photos. Happy dog!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those were some great shots.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

He has some great expressions and I love his ears!!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

GORGEOUS LITTLE BIG BOY ! :heartbeat
DIDN'T KNOW THEY LIKE WATER ...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Most of them don't! But he does


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Must Be The Golden Influence !


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW  he is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------

